# Teryx smoking



## skyscraper38

Went on a ride this past saturday and was just going down the trail and it started smoking real bad out of no where. It has never been drowned out nor sunk, the oil looks like new and there's no oil in the airbox. I don't know much about motors so this has me stumped on what it could be. 

But at mudstock my teryx did overheat due to a busted radiator that I did not know about till it was too late. I was wondering if something went bad when it overheated and it just now took effect? 

Any help is appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## countryboy61283

Could be blown head gasket and coolant leaking into cylinder


----------



## hp488

^^agreed and what dose the smoke look and smell like?


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute

What color is the smoke? Black, white, blue? That may give us some help to narrow it down. My first guess would be a head gasket, especially if it was ran hot. 

Sent from my HTC Thunderbolt using tapatalk.


----------



## skyscraper38

I can't remember off hand because when it started smoking i killed the bike and had it towed back. I haven't had a chance to look at it either because it has been raining for 2 days straight. I was thinking it was a head gasket, but if I remember correctly I think the smoke smelt like oil but I could be wrong.

I do remember every time I would crank it before the ride you could smell oil strong for a minute but then it would quit, wouldn't smoke at all though.


----------



## 03maxpower

Could have messed up the rings do a comp test idk just guessing thinking out loud and figured you would know right away if it was antifreeze


----------



## skyscraper38

Took it off the trailer today and it's definitely oil.


----------



## 03maxpower

My guess would rings then for sure just a guess though


----------

